# Chris Cornell 335...11k...lol



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Pretty sure these are not in the north of 10k range but one can dream...Also love that he's missing the original pick guard but _you_ can buy a replacement one at cost. You would think if you were trying to sell something for 11 grand you might spring for the pick guard you lost.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

lol at that price, I assumed this was his actual guitar


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

You have to be nuts to advertise an $11000 guitar on Kijiji to begin with.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

When those came out, I happened to play one at L&M. Of the 6 335's on the wall, it was easily the nicest but at the time I thought $3K+ was way too much to spend. Now they pop up on Reverb once in a long while in a wide range from $8K to $12K. Good grief. Either I'm dumb for not investing... or, well, you decide.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

DaddyDog said:


> Either I'm dumb for not investing... or, well, you decide.


To be fair, the secondary on these is what it is because- let's call a spade a spade- Chris' untimely tragic death, and who could've predicted that (still hurts my heart to think about)? It's just people capitalizing on that. None of the other sig 3xx's go for that much (i.e. Rusty Anderson, Freddie King, Warren Haynes, Rich Robinson, etc.)- only exception I can think of is the Clapton 335, but that was priced really high to begin with.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

GeorgeMich said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


Yeah, that’s like people selling a guitar for that kind of money here and not offering free shipping!


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

white buffalo said:


> To be fair, the secondary on these is what it is because- let's call a spade a spade- Chris' untimely tragic death, and who could've predicted that (still hurts my heart to think about)? It's just people capitalizing on that. None of the other sig 3xx's go for that much (i.e. Rusty Anderson, Freddie King, Warren Haynes, Rich Robinson, etc.)- only exception I can think of is the Clapton 335, but that was priced really high to begin with.


These are a bit of both, they had doubled in value before he died just based on the limited run. I believe it was 150 of each color. So they were regularly going for 5-6K before he passed, but since his death I have noticed the asking prices go way up.

Only other instance like this I can think of is the Dave Grohl 335 models. The original runs we’re getting up and around 8-10k, and I’ve seen the second run gold ones going for 5-7k.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

If you check the sold prices on Reverb for the 2013 Olive Drab run they’ve sold (not asking) $10-12k this year. He won’t get that from Kijiji but they do move at those prices.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

TimH said:


> If you check the sold prices on Reverb for the 2013 Olive Drab run they’ve sold (not asking) $10-12k this year. He won’t get that from Kijiji but they do move at those prices.


Well I take it back then. Had no idea they had moved into that territory. Thanks for heads up Tim.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess I shouldn’t have sold that Pelham Blue DG so quickly (took it in a trade a few yrs. ago & didn’t like it).


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Roryfan said:


> I guess I shouldn’t have sold that Pelham Blue DG so quickly (took it in a trade a few yrs. ago & didn’t like it).


I traded my gold to a friend for value wise, what I paid for it. He sold it a year later and made 2k on top of that


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

GeorgeMich said:


> Well I take it back then. Had no idea they had moved into that territory. Thanks for heads up Tim.


Even a new Dot 335 is $4000. It's craziness.


----------

